# Crock Pot Chic'n!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Not a big fan of crock pot cooking but this chicken was tasty!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have always been a beef eater and did not really like chicken unless it was fried or smoked. I raised some Cornish Cross broilers and we have started eating them about once a week. When seasoned properly I have come to really love it.

I leave the chicken whole and put a cajun rub on the outside and inside. Sometimes I will shove a onion inside the chicken. I then crock pot it on low until it almost falls apart. We eat it for supper and then make chicken salad with the leftovers.

I picked crowder peas them from the garden and boiled them for a while and then dumped them in freezer bags and froze.  On Sunday I got a pack out and put them in the crock pot still frozen. I added just a little water, some real butter, salt, pepper, cajun seasoning and some garlic powder. Cooked them about 6 hours on high. Some of the best peas I ever ate. 

Yours looks great paymaster. What kind of rub did you put on it?

Darin


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Paymaster, Looks great. Not to change the subject but what camera are you taking the food closeups with.?


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

HEY FINGER: Are you putting any liquid in with that chicken. Wanna try that recipe. Thanks.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I do not usually add any water. If I do it is less than half a cup. The water cooks out of the chicken. You can use the chicken juice to make gravy if desired. 

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Peixaria said:


> Paymaster, Looks great. Not to change the subject but what camera are you taking the food closeups with.?


It is an old Minolta D'image. I think that is how you spell it. It has seen better days. I will soon replace it I am thinking.It has been a good one.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Aint nothing wrong with crock pot chicken, think I did better with the chicken in the pot than on the smoker. Looks awesome!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks great....


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Salt , pepper and paprika. No liquid added.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

LOVE crock pot cookin. That looks great.


----------

